

On the semantics of pseudo-code - gdp
http://www.plsadventures.com/2009/09/on-semantics-of-pseudo-code.html

======
byoung2
I'm flattered...I've never been the subject of a blog post before (even
anonymously).

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=802803>

~~~
gdp
You were one of 5 or 10 people who used the phrase "I think in pseudo-code",
so it definitely wasn't targeting you specifically!

